

Netsukuku release 1.0 – physical P2P decentralized network to replace Internet - dandelion_lover
https://lab.dyne.org/Netsukuku_Dev/1_0/README

======
dandelion_lover
For those who are not familiar with netsukuku:

Short description:
[http://netsukuku.freaknet.org](http://netsukuku.freaknet.org)

Netsukuku aims to be a mesh network or a peer to peer protocol that generates
and sustains itself autonomously. It is designed to handle an unlimited number
of nodes with minimal CPU and memory resources. Thanks to this feature it can
be easily used to build a worldwide distributed, anonymous and uncontrolled
network, separated from the Internet, without the support of any servers, ISPs
or authority controls.

FAQ:
[http://netsukuku.freaknet.org/files/FAQ](http://netsukuku.freaknet.org/files/FAQ)

